# wildsides willie



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

does anyone know if wildsides willie still alive? last i heard str8 up kennels had him. i tried finding str8 up kennels online i couldn't find anything. any info on willie or how to contact str8 up kennels would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Want get that info out of me.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

No Idea......

Here's the ped though, impressive dog.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [224853] :: WILDSIDE'S WILLIE


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

i trying to breed to Willie. i already have a litter from him. i'd like to put one of his daughters back to him.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

My Wille LOL

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [213156] :: GAME-DOG.COM'S A.K.A.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Marty said:


> My Wille LOL
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [213156] :: GAME-DOG.COM'S A.K.A.


Very impressive dog and pedigree, I am jealous!!!! in a good way, LOL.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hell ya marty,nice lookin pedigree for what its worth!


----------

